# Splash party!



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

They are just a few days old. 9 beautiful splash babies. 
Mother: Chilloutarea's Pie, tricolor
Father: Morkullans Pipmus, bone/f


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

How exciting,show us some more when they have fur


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

yes, I will!
I can show the first splashed born here. it was the result of pairing a splash doe (Chilloutareas Cake) with a pew male (Chilloutarea's Rowan). In that cull the doe just had 5 babies. two of them was bone, so she is heterozygot spl.

3 does









2 bucks


















This is Miami Ink, siamese splash buck, when he is grown up, now 4 m old



















still living with his brother, Urban









The new babies show the mother to be homozygot for splash, all nine are splash, and I hope some of them will have a more coffee-like kind of color. Bone is to close to white. Miami Ink is beautiful, but he looks to much like variegated to me.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree about miami ink,the eyes are a beautiful contrast to the body colour.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

SarahC said:


> I agree about miami ink,the eyes are a beautiful contrast to the body colour.


We where joking about making a very dark siamese spl to get as close as possible to a red eye black mice, hehe  !


----------

